# Where are These Saws Manufactured? - Stihl, Husqvarna, Dolmar, Jonsered, Redmax, Efco



## SaludaRiver (Apr 1, 2011)

I know this has probably been discussed to death here, but I am new to the forum and haven't found the right thread to answer this.

The labels on the saws are confusing as well. The serial number tags on a 445, 450, 455 Husky say Sweden (but not the words "MADE IN"). The 235 actually says on the tag "assembled in the U.S."

When I look over these saws at the dealer, where on each of these brands do I need to look for the label showing the actual manufacturing/assembly locations?

Another tidbit is the Zenoah/Husqvarna connection and the fact that the Redmax G5300 is identical to the Husky 353, but is made in Japan (according to Redmax). Does that mean that the Husky 353is also made in Japan? Would a mid to pro range saw like the 353 actually be made in sweden?

And some of the Dolmars are assembled in China (I believe the models are the 460 and the 510).

I am looking at buying a Husky 353 (or Redmax equivalent) or the Dolmar PS510. Can you folks shed a little light?


----------



## JustinM (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately i think the answer is: depends on the model.

Some of the Husky, Stihl and Dolmar lines are made in all sorts of different countries - the USA, Germany, Sweden, China, Brazil etc.


The other thing seems to be "quality of factory" - as in, not everything "made in china" is made to the same quality. The rumour is that Dolmar wanted to break into the Asian market & China will not let you sell products there unless you (at least in part) produce them there. So Dolmar set up a sort of 'assembly' warehouse where they bring the german-made parts and have German foremen oversee the chinese workers' assembly. Whether its true or not, I cant confirm, but I have heard it in a few places.


As far as how to tell - Ive never seen the saws hide their place of manufacturer. Its always right there near the model or serial number info. They are more likely to do something with semantics - like "made in sweden, assembled in china" or similar. 

If you're looking at the 510 I know that there are still some around which were made entirely in Germany (my dad got one he bought a little over 15 months ago - made & assembled in Germany) but I suspect you'd need to find a place with old stock.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 1, 2011)

China...




Gary


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 1, 2011)

STIHL MS 170, 171, 180, 181, 210, 211, 230, 250, 260, 270, 280, 290, 310, 390, 361, 362 made in USA (virginia beach, va). 460, 441, 660, 880 made in Germany.


----------



## mark360T (Apr 2, 2011)

most stihl saws where made in stutgart germany if i remember right, efco's are made in italy, jonsered and husqvarna are made in huskavarna sweeden, and dolmar is a german saw too i think. dont ask me about redmax because i have no idea.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2011)

josh1981 said:


> STIHL MS 170, 171, 180, 181, 210, 211, 230, 250, 260, 270, 280, 290, 310, 390, 361, 362 made in USA (virginia beach, va). 460, 441, 660, 880 made in Germany.


 
The US made saws are only for a few markets, the same models also are made in Germany - at least most of them.

In addition, they have factories at least in Brazil and China, and some stuff are made in Japan.


----------



## TK (Apr 2, 2011)

Husqvarna homeowner stuff is built in the U.S. 
Pro-saws are Sweden. 
Semi-pro saws I'm not sure.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Husqvarna homeowner stuff is built in the U.S.
> Pro-saws are Sweden.
> Semi-pro saws I'm not sure.
> .......


 
Only the two cheapest "homeowner" saws traditionally have been made in the US, but it looks like things are changing.

Husky has a restructuring of production capasity going on........


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 2, 2011)

So where does a guy get one of the smaller MADE IN USA Huskys?
Or even Made in Sweden and refurb in USA?

I would like to have 1 or 3.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 2, 2011)

Where are Echo's made?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2011)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Where are Echo's made?



Who cares? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sunfish (Apr 2, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> So where does a guy get one of the smaller MADE IN USA Huskys?
> Or even Made in Sweden and refurb in USA?
> 
> I would like to have 1 or 3.


 
Husky dealer, and/or ebay.


----------



## TK (Apr 5, 2011)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Where are Echo's made?


 I think they're from Japan being made by Kioritz? 



SawTroll said:


> Only the two cheapest "homeowner" saws traditionally have been made in the US, but it looks like things are changing.
> 
> Husky has a restructuring of production capasity going on........


 
Things are starting to come full circle where they are less expensive to manufacturer here rather than importing them. As long as it's Husky in control of the manufacturing then there won't be a difference in quality where they're made, just a change in cost. Hopefully.

I don't believe so much in where something is made that determines the quality, but rather who oversees the manufacturing and the quality control they place over it.


----------



## Chopper G (Apr 5, 2011)

"Place of assembly" is interestng, but does it matter nowadays? BMW's are assembled in South Africa, South Carolina, etc. as well as Germany. 

Chain saw assembly is not rocket science. As long as the company's quality control standards are adhered to, does it matter where a product is assembled?


----------



## floriceeel (Apr 5, 2011)

husqvarna 435 is made in sweden but it has 2 stickers.on the one under is written made in usa and above,made in sweden.my dealer told me that this one is made in sweden so i believed him at first but now...idon't know.i appreciate the objects made in sweden or germany from the ones made in the usa,except the saw chains.oregon seems to be the best for me


----------



## 7600 (Apr 5, 2011)

What about jonsered?


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 5, 2011)

7600 said:


> What about jonsered?


 
same place the huskies are made.


----------



## TK (Apr 5, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> same place the huskies are made.


 
I believe they are still made in the Jonsered factory in Sweden, just owned and managed by Husqvarna. I'd have to check again though.


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 5, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I believe they are still made in the Jonsered factory in Sweden, just owned and managed by Husqvarna. I'd have to check again though.


 
basicly what i said.:msp_wink:


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 5, 2011)

7600 said:


> What about jonsered?


 



brokenbudget said:


> same place the huskies are made.




IIRC some of the small homeowner Huskys & Jreds (I don't recall which models) are re-labelled Poulans, made in the USA.


----------



## TK (Apr 5, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> basicly what i said.:msp_wink:


 
I figured that's what you meant :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pa.hunter (Apr 9, 2011)

*thats funny right their*




SawTroll said:


> Who cares? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 9, 2011)

7600 said:


> What about jonsered?


 


TK POWER said:


> I believe they are still made in the Jonsered factory in Sweden, just owned and managed by Husqvarna. I'd have to check again though.



Most are made at the Husky factory in Sweden (the first were the 600 series), none at the Jonsered factory since at least 1990. The cheapest ones are made/assambled at the Poulan factory in the USA, but they are not rebadged Poulans (as far as I know).


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 15, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> Most are made at the Husky factory in Sweden (the first were the 600 series), none at the Jonsered factory since at least 1990. The cheapest ones are made/assambled at the Poulan factory in the USA, but they are not rebadged Poulans (as far as I know).




After I wrote the above I learned that no chainsaws have been made at the Jonsereds factory since 1979 (at least officially).

Production was moved to the Partner factory in 1979, and then to the Husky factory in 1987 (as was the Swedish Partner production). Some were made at the Husky factory from 1982 though (the 600-series, that was based on existing Husky models).
The last Jonsered models that were_* not*_ based on Husky models were discontinued around 2002/2003 (2095, 2077 and 2055, as I recall it).

The above is about Swedish made saws only of course - not the ones made and/or sourced elsewhere.


----------



## tallguys (Aug 15, 2017)

Way to dig up a 6+ year old thread my friend! Still, I'm sure more than a few changes have occurred in that time. 
The ones that I've seen are the Dolmar 510 production went back to Germany whereas the Makita branded 421 (EA4300F) is now made in China.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 15, 2017)

tallguys said:


> Way to dig up a 6+ year old thread my friend! Still, I'm sure more than a few changes have occurred in that time.
> The ones that I've seen are the Dolmar 510 production went back to Germany whereas the Makita branded 421 (EA4300F) is now made in China.



As I understand it, what happened with he 510 was that they for some time were _assembled _at Makitas factory in China, from parts made in Germany?


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 15, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> As I understand it, what happened with he 510 was that they for some time were _assembled _at Makitas factory in China, from parts made in Germany?


Wow!! Where have you been lately??


----------



## tallguys (Aug 16, 2017)

That's what I think it was as well ST, assembled in China with quality German guts.
Hope that's the case with the Makita 421 as well, bit of a bummer when I saw that decal.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 16, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> Wow!! Where have you been lately??



Mostly in the "Good Morning thread" only, with just a few visits to the Chainsaw forum. At some point I got a bit tired of discussing/answering the same topics over and over again.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 16, 2017)

tallguys said:


> That's what I think it was as well ST, assembled in China with quality German guts.
> Hope that's the case with the Makita 421 as well, bit of a bummer when I saw that decal.



Yes ol' friend, let's hope it is that way.


----------

